# Malcador The Sigillite



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i just wanted to start a discussion on the sigillite to see what info might be out there.

this character is very intriguing to me as he is the first naturally powerful psyker, the first lord of terra, helped and advised the emperor during and after the unification wars and was a good friend to the emperor and like a grandfather to the primarchs.

we all know what happened to him in the end but i want to know about him before. its only a little thought i had but could there be any seeds of heresy in the guy as if the emperor wasnt about then this guy could maybe have been the ruler of earth due to him being the most powerful psyker besides the emperor. he may have known about how the emp was born and maybe resented him somehow. just a thought.
is there any pictures or descriptions of the guy and what is a sigillite?

so if theres any info out there please post a reply


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

all i know is that where the emperor's psychic power was just downtight overwhelming and mostly used much like magnus used his Malcador was more discreat and subtle although he was a very close second behind the emperor in psychic potential. also this is some fluff so i dont know to believ it or not, since the emperor was the combined souls of all kinds of shamans it was no wonder his psychic powers were so imense but malcador was born as a normal child with unbelievable psychic powers so that makes him uber special and unique because he was made like all babies. he was so powerful that when he walked into a room his power seemed to press in on everyone else's psyches making them feel as though a very large weight was placed on them or as if the gravity had increased greatly. where the emperor was just magnificent and all holy like with the corona of light malcador was raw power that he used very subtley. i know he was the normal size for a middleaged man and wore a simple grey robe that obscured his face so that nothing could be seen except the blue psychic fire in his eyes. he carried a tall staff that was topped with an eagle about to take flight that had a brazier beneath its claws so that a fire blazed beneath it. and thats all i know, i always thought malcador was pretty tight. while the emp was basically a god of light so he was majestic and what not malcador was a normal human with the ability to kill someone with his mind with a thought. besides what happened in the flight of the eisenstein i read one piece of fluff that said that an eldar farseer was taken to terra for interrogation, im assuming for the webway in the golden throne, and me malcador first. the farseer wouldnt say anything so he killed it by crushing its mind. the fluff was from the view of a custode marine so it says that the custode saw a bright fire build beneath malcador's hood and then the farseer let out a scream and then its head exploded. pretty gnarly huh?


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

sounds like he had no love for the xenos then. its sounds like if the age of the stable psyker could be ushered in safely then mankind would be the most powerful beings in the galaxy. imagine every human with the power and contorl near the malcadors then we would have a very good chance against anything chaos had to throw at us.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

most definately, this guy was insanely powerful and he had ultimate control over himself and his powers. i think, and this is speculation, that he proably trained so much and so often that he was able to hone his abilities like no other. i think psykers nowadays are weak minded fools who dont train near enough as much as they should with the exception of some inquisitors and astartes librarians. as for the xenos aspect i could definately see why he would hate them so much especially the eldar. they hold themselves as higher than everyone so he was basically saying, "if your so powerful then lets have your brethren hear you scream across the imperium as i crush your mind" i believe that if he was still around the imperium's psyker population would most likely be more elite and experienced then a bunch of wild people running around like it is today.


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

How did he die?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

he took the emperor's place on the golden throne to keep the webway closed while the emperor fought horus. and when they pulled him off he just disintegrated...


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

poor, heroic malcador...


----------



## Falsegods (Jun 9, 2008)

> he took the emperor's place on the golden throne to keep the webway closed while the emperor fought horus. and when they pulled him off he just disintegrated...


His death was some what more heroic than what you have said. While the Emperor went to fight Horus he did sit on the Golden Throne and hold the webway closed. But when the Emperor was brought back to the Throne, Malcador used the last of power, his very soul to give the Emperor back some measure of power that allowed him to give the orders that have kept him alive to this day.

In a very really sense Malcador is the greatest hero of the Imperium. He gave his very essence in order to give the Emperor the time he needed to seal the Webway and allow the Imperium to stagger onward.


----------



## primarchXI (Mar 17, 2008)

malcodor was pretty kool if anyone here has ever herd if the heresy card game theres a malcador card with a picture of him its pretty awsome try googling it.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Any chance he could be one of the lost primarchs?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sorry i forgot about him giving the last of his soul for the emp. i dont know if he was a lost primarch, if so he was pretty damn tiny.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, Horus did break one of the incubation capsules in Dark Gods. Perhaps that had something to do with it. Magnus is a freaking one-eyed red dude, and Sanguinius had wings. Maybe another mutation was tiny-ness.

-Dirge


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Well, Horus did break one of the incubation capsules in Dark Gods. Perhaps that had something to do with it. Magnus is a freaking one-eyed red dude, and Sanguinius had wings. Maybe another mutation was tiny-ness.
> 
> -Dirge


That'd be one hell of a chaotic mutation. The great lord Tzeentch gives a primarch the mutation of obscene tininess. Assuming, of course, their mutations came from chaos. It's implied in a few places if never stated out right.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

heres the link to a pic of malcador

http://www.pa-sy.com/hhccg/images/malcadorthesigillite.jpg


----------



## primarchXI (Mar 17, 2008)

i told you he was a card! lol


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

Actually Malcador was around before the Primarchs now that I have done more reading.
He was around since the Unification Wars. Born normally and absolutely the most powerful psyker ever human wise next to the Emperor who wasnt artificially created i.e. Magnus. 
He is not a primarch at all. On the other hand the Primarchs treat him in a very grandfatherly like respect. He is also the creator of the Imperium's beuracracy and all of how it works.
Lomaxx


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The Founder of the Administratum, unless I'm woefully mistaken.

-Dirge


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

a HH book needs to be made to add more depth to the character. including his relationships with emp and primarch. dont want a small paragraph of him on the throne when the end book arrives.


----------



## commissar gaunt (Jan 22, 2008)

a book on malcador won't happen.
if you read the HH series you'll see that they specifically avoid the Emperor. 

Unless this changes anytime soon malcador will only have a small role in most of the books, sorry to say but he's just too close to the Emperor.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

cant see why they wouldnt, they may just save it until toward end of series to keep everyone in suspense. they have to give these two characters some screen time so to say or the fans will feel very short changed. 
i have a feeling that malcador will end up being a sacrifice like all the psykers from the blackships. they say he gave his last bit of life to the emp so it must be the same method as how they fuel the astronomican. this is probably common knowledge but its just come to my mind.


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

Dam my farseer rolled double 1's for mind war.


----------



## Fhadhq (Jun 12, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> i have a feeling that malcador will end up being a sacrifice like all the psykers from the blackships. they say he gave his last bit of life to the emp so it must be the same method as how they fuel the astronomican. this is probably common knowledge but its just come to my mind.


Malcador died of attrition when he commanded the golden throne in absence
of his emperor.This steering machine is a powerful one and drains every psyker using it in short time.So he sacrificed himself to buy the emperor needed time. :grin:


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah but i was thinking he wasnt in it for too long and maybe could have lived. he was extremely powerful but maybe sensed the emp needed some boost and sacrificed his life. we will find out in the near future one way or the other


----------



## meinhardt (Sep 22, 2008)

Malcador is ancient and kept alive by the "emperors design" as stated in TS book.
I think Malcador was one of the Egyptian Pharaohs. I like to imagine a poweful psyker that is worshipped as a god by the ancient people. he is telekenetic (could move stones to build pyramids) He can communicate across vast distances (he could keep his empire held together) i think that the Emperor would be drawn to such an individual, especially if this individual was HELPING humanity not enslaving it. On the cover art for the audio drama The Sigillite he kind of looks like one of the old pharaohs sitting on his throne...just sayin...

I


----------



## Israfil (Jul 6, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> ...and what is a sigillite?



well besides an awesome word/title a sigil is a magic symbol or a seal (like the seal of a king) so presumably a sigillite is the guy who has the sigil. and since Malcador founds the administratum he probably did a lot of stamping for the Emp, putting his mark on all kinds of documents.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dirge Eterna said:


> The Founder of the Administratum, unless I'm woefully mistaken.
> 
> -Dirge


It is also said that Malcador along with beind the Founder of the Administratum is also the Grand Master of the Assassanorum(spelt right?) or what ever the imperium's group of assassins is called again.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Anybody ever think that Malcador is to the Emperor the way Erebus was to Lorgar and Horus? Was just thinking that while reading through this thread, was Malcador _really_ such a good guy or did he have his own agenda, maybe he was really the one behind the great crusade, just a thought.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Could Malcador be a Perpetual, like Oll Persson and the Emperor?


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

i would be surprised if it turns out he isn't.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

its just dawned on me malcador is 30k merlin! facepalm!!!!


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

Malcador is like that dude looking after the Dragon on mars, part of the Emperors essence was gifted to him, explains how the Emperor can "possess" him so easily and well and explains his longevity


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think he's a perpetual.


----------

